

Ask HN: CSS Framework? - lakeeffect

Is anyone using a CSS framework, if so which one?
======
oldgregg
I use boilerplate, a stripped down blueprint css:

<http://code.google.com/p/css-boilerplate/>

I'm not a semantics-nazi by any means, but I've used grids at different times
and... meh, I'd usually rather just throw a few float:left's together and keep
it clean.

------
ejs
I am using blueprint css in my latest website ( <http://overtrainer.com> )
mainly just because I am too lazy to learn css correctly ;)

------
noodle
i've made use of blueprint and grid.

the concept is useful but don't use them as a crutch for learning CSS

